# Tennessee



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 26, 2017)

Apparently they are finalizing a deal with Greg Schiano. Didn't know who that was, but he's OSU d-coordinator. You would think they would learn and just hire a proven coach, but then, what proven coach would wan to coach at UT. Butch is leaving that place worse than Dooley did. Hopefully Schiano makes the dumpster fire worse.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 26, 2017)

UT needs to fire their administration!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 26, 2017)

http://www.volnation.com/forum/tennessee-vols-football/284599-schiano-rope.html



This is too funny


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 26, 2017)

It may end up being a great hire, but at this point, it looks pretty mediocre to me.  John Currie just ruined Christmas for the Vol faithful.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 26, 2017)

LOL. Somebody posted John Currie's cell number on Vol Nation.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 26, 2017)

hayseed_theology said:


> It may end up being a great hire, but at this point, it looks pretty mediocre to me.



Hopefully it won't be a good hire, but I don't see it being one. OSU hasn't had killer defenses year in and year out like the coordinators who do get hired as a coach normally have


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2017)

hayseed_theology said:


> LOL. Somebody posted John Currie's cell number on Vol Nation.



Please screenshot it and send it to Slayer.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 26, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Please screenshot it and send it to Slayer.



I was wondering what was taking him so long, I bet he hasn't seen it yet


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 26, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> http://www.volnation.com/forum/tennessee-vols-football/284599-schiano-rope.html
> 
> 
> 
> This is too funny


Rowdy bunch over there. They are absolutely losing their minds over it. I can see somebody getting burned at the stake in TN...sooner than later.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 26, 2017)

I tried to call Slayer to tell him................but his phone was busy!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2017)

I may get on there and post Slayer's number, tell them it's Currie's. Id love to hear his conversation at 2 am with a Vol!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 26, 2017)

> Currie must worship satan


----------



## arrendale8105 (Nov 26, 2017)

I don’t look on volnation much but have to admit it is hilarious with the hiring announcement lol


----------



## model88_308 (Nov 26, 2017)

SIL in Knoxville says Twitter is exploring with negative tweets. My guess, it ain't happening....


----------



## Coenen (Nov 26, 2017)

Former coach at... Rutgers... I think?  ...and maybe the Miami Dolphins...question mark?

IIRC, he's a disciplinarian, and a real "my way or the highway" type. That's why it didn't work for him in the pros. Assuming he can recruit some, he may be able to squeeze some success out of that stone in Knoxville before his schtick gets old.

EDIT: Dang, it was the Tampa Bay Bucs for his (brief) NFL head coaching stint.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 26, 2017)

It's Butch 2.0.  We can plan on UT not being relevant for another 10 years or so if they hire Schiano, love it.


----------



## tcward (Nov 26, 2017)

The rock on Tennessee’s campus


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 26, 2017)

With all this social media backfire he probably won’t be named the coach. Dumpster is a burning


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2017)

This guy was directly in the middles of the Penn State debacle. Why would UT hire him. I don't think they will, this has to be a joke, not even UT would hire somebody involved in a cover up of the mess at PSU. I have heard of pouring gas on a fire, but this is like placing the nozzle in your car and locking it in, while you run in to get a coke. Only thing is the one in your car will shut off, when the tank gets full. Hard to fill a burning dumpster up, but UT is trying.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2017)

Now Schiano don't even want the job. UT should cancel football up there, it would be 30 years before anyone missed them.


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 26, 2017)

Reports in that they won’t hire him now amidst the protests. Now the Vuls can get back to thinking Gruden wants the job.


----------



## srb (Nov 26, 2017)

He want be Tennessee now)(()


----------



## mark-7mag (Nov 26, 2017)

I’m starting to feel sorry for Tennessee. NOT !


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 26, 2017)

This is Currie trying to put out the dumpster fire.  

<p>via GIPHY</p>


How does he keep his job after this fiasco?


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 26, 2017)

Absolute comedic Gold.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 26, 2017)

If you thought Tennessee was a dumpster fire before they fired Butch, this has reached nuclear meltdown levels.  This debacle makes Lane Kiffin's exit look amicable.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't think you could make this kinda stuff up. The truth is, whether the Vols want to admit it or not, no decent coach wants to go there. I would love to see the list of people that have turned this job down. I think they should apply for admittance to the OVC.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2017)

The Vols need to wake up and realize that they will not be relevant for many years.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 26, 2017)

Say what y'all want,  but we came together today and made it clear we wanted no part with Schiano.  He my be a great coach and we may have missed out,  but we did the right thing in protesting against this guy.  For those who don't know him,  you've been under a rock.  He was an assistant at Penn St. when all the pedophilia crap was going on with Sandusky. Many schools have tried to hire him and so have NFL teams. His contract at OSU was allowed to be annual because Meyer knew he would be wanted. 

I've seen his name thrown around,  but never thought we'd actually hire him.  This Currie guy may not have a job come morning.  Even state representatives reached out about this hire.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 27, 2017)

Reports now say that schiano is seeking compensation from Tennessee for the deal going bad


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 27, 2017)

I thought he would be a great pick!  All of his old bad boy antics would keep the vol nation focused on something other than their team sucks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)

Just when you think things couldn't get worse.. 



Protests happening on campus and the Voltards backing out of the deal...



On top of an 8 loss season!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## ddavis1120 (Nov 27, 2017)

I understand Phat Phil is still available.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Say what y'all want,  but we came together today and made it clear we wanted no part with Schiano.  He my be a great coach and we may have missed out,  but we did the right thing in protesting against this guy.  For those who don't know him,  you've been under a rock.  He was an assistant at Penn St. when all the pedophilia crap was going on with Sandusky. Many schools have tried to hire him and so have NFL teams. His contract at OSU was allowed to be annual because Meyer knew he would be wanted.
> 
> I've seen his name thrown around,  but never thought we'd actually hire him.  This Currie guy may not have a job come morning.  Even state representatives reached out about this hire.



Only in the land of the Voltards!! 

Protesting in huge numbers... 

No one good is going to the land of Voltards!!  And the Voltards are just too stupid to understand WHY!!! 

Cause you Voltards act like morons!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)

The Voltards just keep shooting themselves in the foot....


----------



## Patriot44 (Nov 27, 2017)

> That’s the nail in the coffin for our program





> I’ve got a rope and a tree. Now all we need is John Currie





> We deserve everything we get from here on!





> My children will not attend the University of Tennessee



 and I don't even hate Tennessee....


----------



## ddavis1120 (Nov 27, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Reports now say that schiano is seeking compensation from Tennessee for the deal going bad



After my initial laughter, the second thought that popped in my head is they are going to be paying a head coach that never laid a foot in Knoxville.  This isn't a dumpster fire, this is a tire dump fire.  This is going to smoke and stink for months if not years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)

> Payton, saves us from this dumpster fire!!





> This program is in nuclear meltdown.





> The perception, right or wrong, is that Tennessee's rabid fan base will revolt and run off any coach they don't deem a home run hire.





> National perception will be our fans are going to revolt because we didn't get a Gruden or Kelly.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)

We Take a Moment of Silence for Vol football...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)

> We are never going to even sniff an SEC East now. Middle to bottom forever. Very sad.





> In my opinion, Gruden caused all this.





> You idiots have gotten exactly what you deserve.
> 
> Jon Gruden will not coach at UT. he's either going to be in the NFL or on TV. he has enough money and throwing more cash at him isn't going to change that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)

Christmas has come early for me!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 27, 2017)

ddavis1120 said:


> I understand Phat Phil is still available.



Not a ut fan by any means, but I honestly believe all of this mess ut has been in the past 10yrs or so goes back to their mishandling of Coach Fulmer. Say what you want about ole Phil, but he was a vol for life, the man lived and breathed ut football and to get thrown out on his tail after all he did for that place. Well there is something called Karma and she can be a female dog. it sure does make for good entertainment though.....


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 27, 2017)

Whats happening at Tennessee is terrible for all of college football.  The administration there allowed the student body and the "fake" media to influence their coaching decision.    

The fact that they did their investigation and was going to hire him shows that they believe he was clean.  Which a lot of influential people seem to think is the case.   There is no evidence that he was a part of the Sandusky stuff, just a bunch of shock jocks and uninformed fans.    

The handling of this situation and the fact that the "fans" and student body got their way will have fall back for everyone in college football at some point

It sets a very bad precedent.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Only in the land of the Voltards!!
> 
> Protesting in huge numbers...
> 
> ...


So you'd be ok with hiring a guy who was involved in the Sandusky crap?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> So you'd be ok with hiring a guy who was involved in the Sandusky crap?



Just goes to show you how desperate the Voltards are!!  

I'm loving the fact that the city of Knoxville is burning!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Just goes to show you how desperate the Voltards are!!
> 
> I'm loving the fact that the city of Knoxville is burning!



The media is trying to act like we were upset with WHO we got,  rather than WHAT he was involved in. Everyone seems to be overlooking the rape case. If we would have allowed it,  the media then would have spun it to a "this is not a good image for UT" 

There is still some decent coaches out there and most level headed people will understand our stance. 

Frost, Norvell, Patrino would all do ok here.  Heck , I think Kiffin wants to come back and is be ok with that at this point.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> We Take a Moment of Silence for Vol football...



lol


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 27, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> The media is trying to act like we were upset with WHO we got,  rather than WHAT he was involved in. Everyone seems to be overlooking the rape case. If we would have allowed it,  the media then would have spun it to a "this is not a good image for UT"
> 
> There is still some decent coaches out there and most level headed people will understand our stance.
> 
> Frost, Norvell, Patrino would all do ok here.  Heck , I think Kiffin wants to come back and is be ok with that at this point.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 27, 2017)

ddavis1120 said:


> This isn't a dumpster fire, this is a tire dump fire.  This is going to smoke and stink for months if not years.



It's an oil well fire and there isn't even any oil in Tennessee.


----------



## dfhooked (Nov 27, 2017)

Two weekends ago my cousin sends me a text "announcing Gruden tomorrow", tomorrow came and went.  Yesterday provided even better comical texts to my cousin. The crumbling will continue and they may need to down size the stadium by half to fill seats.  HAHAHa 

If the AD still has a job after this I would be shocked.


----------



## formula1 (Nov 27, 2017)

*re:*

What a dumpster fire!  Butch is laughing all the way to the bank!


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 27, 2017)

Hopefully the administration and the donors making these hires well get flushed this time around. 

You fire Butch Jones and hire a Greg Shiano? really?


----------



## TomC (Nov 27, 2017)

Bottom line is they wanted a "bigger name coach" and used his involvement in the Penn State issues, which are not proven as their excuse.......and it worked!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 27, 2017)

AccUbonD said:


> You fire Butch Jones and hire a Greg Shiano? really?



Who else wants to go end their career?


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 27, 2017)

I bet this is doing great things for recruiting.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2017)

It's bad when Cutcliffe turned down the job by saying I'll be staying at DUKE...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's bad when Cutcliffe turned down the job by saying I'll be staying at DUKE...



Jason Witten isn't interested and he played for the Vols.. This is AWESOME!! Vols are trying to get anybody to come in...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 28, 2017)

They might could rehire Bootch if they let him keep his dismissal settlement.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 28, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's bad when Cutcliffe turned down the job by saying I'll be staying at DUKE...



sad situation. just like fsu.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 28, 2017)

LanierSpots said:


> Whats happening at Tennessee is terrible for all of college football.  The administration there allowed the student body and the "fake" media to influence their coaching decision.
> 
> The fact that they did their investigation and was going to hire him shows that they believe he was clean.  Which a lot of influential people seem to think is the case.   There is no evidence that he was a part of the Sandusky stuff, just a bunch of shock jocks and uninformed fans.
> 
> ...



This. He was investigated and never charged with any crime. When Tenn. let's the fan base make decisions like this they won't be able to hire a decent coach. I posted in another thread, they'll be lucky to get a high school coach to come in there


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 28, 2017)

All I want to know is whether the UT AD is a graduate of Vanderbilt or not?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 28, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> This. He was investigated and never charged with any crime. When Tenn. let's the fan base make decisions like this they won't be able to hire a decent coach. I posted in another thread, they'll be lucky to get a high school coach to come in there



The Sandusky incident is just a red herring.  The real reason the Volnation bucked the Schiano deal is Schiano himself.  What's he done?  Made Rutgers sort of relevant in the Big East???  Had a dismal record at Tampa?  The only thing most people need to know about Schiano is the crap he pulled when he rushed the victory formation on Peyton.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> The Sandusky incident is just a red herring.  The real reason the Volnation bucked the Schiano deal is Schiano himself.  What's he done?  Made Rutgers sort of relevant in the Big East???  Had a dismal record at Tampa?  The only thing most people need to know about Schiano is the crap he pulled when he rushed the victory formation on Peyton.



Yep, they are holding out hopes for Jon Gruden.. The Vols literally think that "Knoxville" is one of the best places in college football to coach. They think that they are a "Powerhouse".. 

Problem is, they are the only ones that think that. They are searching for a new coach and they are now on to their 4th candidate. 

Rocky Top, You'll Always Be... Dead Last in the SEC!!!


----------



## Coenen (Nov 28, 2017)

You know Slayer, if it gets much worse up there, the situation will just speak for itself, and you won't have anything to left say.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2017)

Coenen said:


> You know Slayer, if it gets much worse up there, the situation will just speak for itself, and you won't have anything to left say.



Oh, don't you worry.. I'll have plenty to say..


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2017)

They should have hired Cut, when they fired Phat Phil.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Nov 28, 2017)

Hire BOBO


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> This. He was investigated and never charged with any crime. When Tenn. let's the fan base make decisions like this they won't be able to hire a decent coach. I posted in another thread, they'll be lucky to get a high school coach to come in there



Yep. There is no such thing as a lily white CFB coach. You have to accept each of them with the lumps and warts they come with. If they are mostly honest and they can win games that's about as good as you're going to get.


----------



## QuackAttack101 (Nov 28, 2017)

Per ESPN, the vols are now trying to bring Mike Gundy to Knoxville.  Hillbillies being led by a man with a mullet.  You can't make this stuff up   

For the record, I think he's a decent coach, but the man needs a new hair stylist something serious


----------



## Throwback (Nov 28, 2017)

dumpster fire doesn't even begin to describe this mess


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 28, 2017)

Throwback said:


> dumpster fire doesn't even begin to describe this mess



I know, it's great!!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2017)

Throwback said:


> dumpster fire doesn't even begin to describe this mess





<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## Throwback (Nov 28, 2017)

its a 5 alarm fully involved fire at the dumpster manufacturing facility


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2017)

Throwback said:


> its a 5 alarm fully involved fire at the dumpster manufacturing facility



Throw some more acetone on it quick.


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 28, 2017)

It's getting real up in Knoxville! ESPN is now reporting that the Tennessee mascot, Smokey, has also been fired.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> It's getting real up in Knoxville! ESPN is now reporting that the Tennessee mascot, Smokey, has also been fired.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

QuackAttack101 said:


> Per ESPN, the vols are now trying to bring Mike Gundy to Knoxville.  Hillbillies being led by a man with a mullet.  You can't make this stuff up
> 
> For the record, I think he's a decent coach, but the man needs a new hair stylist something serious



That hair style will fit right in with the Knoxville crowd.


----------



## Coenen (Nov 28, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> It's getting real up in Knoxville! ESPN is now reporting that the Tennessee mascot, Smokey, has also been fired.


I believe that I broke that particular bit of news on the forum, way back in September!  Here's the proof!

If y'all are looking for someone to fit right in with the Hillbilly vibe in Knoxville, then UT's got to go to the NFL ranks, and hire away Detroit Lions Offensive Coordinator, Jim Bob Cooter!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> sad situation. just like fsu.



Hey 6...I'm surprised to see you so soon. Hope all is well in the trailer park!!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 28, 2017)

Silver Britches said:


> It's getting real up in Knoxville! ESPN is now reporting that the Tennessee mascot, Smokey, has also been fired.



Don't worry. They have the trash can to take over


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 28, 2017)

http://www.volnation.com/forum/tennessee-vols-football/285332-offering-double-gundys-salary.html

It gets even better

I hope they pay him 8.4mil


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2017)

T Boone, doesn't think he is getting his money's worth.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2017)

What's Toyota's take on all this?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 28, 2017)

TomC said:


> Bottom line is they wanted a "bigger name coach" and used his involvement in the Penn State issues, which are not proven as their excuse.......and it worked!



No,  we wanted nothing to do with a pedophilia  coach


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 28, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's bad when Cutcliffe turned down the job by saying I'll be staying at DUKE...



No one wanted Cut, but some of the old fans.  Cuts days are behind him.  I think they offered him just to please the fans,  though no one wanted him


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 28, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Jason Witten isn't interested and he played for the Vols.. This is AWESOME!! Vols are trying to get anybody to come in...



You really believe we offered a current player?  Come on slayer


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 28, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> No,  we wanted nothing to do with a pedophilia  coach



He was proven to have nothing to do with that. The FBI did a thorough investigation and he's one of the few that is not in jail or facing some kind of penalty. Y'all need to face it, he wasn't a sexy name like Gruden or Mullen or Kelly so y'all didn't want him. But now, UT won't get a decent coach at all because of this fiasco. What coach wants to go to a place where they are protesting a coach before it's even official that he's hired. Tennessee's biggest weakness is glaring right now-90% of the fan base are obnoxious hillbillies


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 28, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> All I want to know is whether the UT AD is a graduate of Vanderbilt or not?



Bahaha used to be a bunch of Gators.  But I know what you mean


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> No one wanted Cut, but some of the old fans.  Cuts days are behind him.  I think they offered him just to please the fans,  though no one wanted him



I am talking about back when they hired Dooley. Do you think this dumpster fire would be Raging now, if they had hired Cut.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 28, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> He was proven to have nothing to do with that. The FBI did a thorough investigation and he's one of the few that is not in jail or facing some kind of penalty. Y'all need to face it, he wasn't a sexy name like Gruden or Mullen or Kelly so y'all didn't want him. But now, UT won't get a decent coach at all because of this fiasco. What coach wants to go to a place where they are protesting a coach before it's even official that he's hired. Tennessee's biggest weakness is glaring right now-90% of the fan base are obnoxious hillbillies


Mullen was a sexy hire?  I'm glad we didn't get Mullen.  I want Petersen, Kiffin, or Frost. 

Gundy would be fine by me.  Though I think for 8.4 million,  we should be getting someone else.

All of you saying we can't get anyone,  we haven't tried.  Jack wagon was wanting Schiano the whole time. 

Hunter Joe,  have you read this
McQueary testified that Bradley said the assistant coach from the 1990s was Schiano, a Penn State assistant from 1990-95.
“I can’t remember if it was one night or one morning,” McQueary testified, “but that Greg had come into (Bradley’s) office white as a ghost and said he just saw (Sandusky) doing something to a boy in the shower.”

Schiano knew. But hearsay don't hold up in court.  His players hated him in Tampa. For this to be the 1st and only guy we went after?  Yeah,  the fans ain't accepting him.  If we would have,  y'all would be singing a different tune in here right now. Y'all are jumping on with the media,  which are Sexton clients,  which is working with Schiano


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 28, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I am talking about back when they hired Dooley. Do you think this dumpster fire would be Raging now, if they had hired Cut.



I would have been ok with it then and maybe a majority of the fan base, but I'm not sure if he would have done any better then.  Well,  yes.... He wouldn't have been as bad as Dooley


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Nov 28, 2017)

https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/s...tennessee-has-lost-games-fans-have-lost-mind/

SDS is having just as much fun with it as we are


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey,  think about if we do get Gundy. It'll be Mullets vs Jorts when we kick off against UF.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 28, 2017)

TN wants to be relevant so bad they’ll start s grease fire in dumpster to get the attention!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 28, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Mullen was a sexy hire?  I'm glad we didn't get Mullen.  I want  Kiffin



 

And you though the previous sex scandal was bad.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> https://www.saturdaydownsouth.com/s...tennessee-has-lost-games-fans-have-lost-mind/
> 
> SDS is having just as much fun with it as we are





> First and 10: Since Fulmer, Tennessee has lost a ton of games. Its lunatic fan base has lost its mind


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2017)

Here we sit at 5-6 on the season, our coach being courted by A&M, and I can't help but think, im just glad we aren't 10rc.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Here we sit at 5-6 on the season, our coach being courted by A&M, and I can't help but think, im just glad we aren't 10rc.



This season is a one off for y'all Spot. 10RC fans call it a good year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 28, 2017)

elfiii said:


> This season is a one off for y'all Spot. 10RC fans call it a good year.





I bet Slayer hasn't stopped smiling all day.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet Slayer hasn't stopped smiling all day.



He can't stop hating the Vols long enough to smile. He says he's gotta stay focused on the important stuff.


----------



## Coenen (Nov 28, 2017)

elfiii said:


> He can't stop hating the Vols long enough to smile. He says he's gotta stay focused on the important stuff.


All of his goals are in front of him. It's a one week at a time league.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 28, 2017)

Coenen said:


> All of his goals are in front of him. It's a one week at a time league.



Yeah, and the problem is at the end of each week you are going "What the......."


----------



## Coenen (Nov 28, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Yeah, and the problem is at the end of each week you are going "What the......."


When the going gets weird, the weird turn pro. Just got to keep using your God-given talents, and give 110% to be the best teammate you can be...


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 28, 2017)

After he got a chance to mullet over, Gundy said no thanks.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Nov 28, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Here we sit at 5-6 on the season, our coach being courted by A&M, and I can't help but think, im just glad we aren't 10rc.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2017)

steve woodall said:


> After he got a chance to mullet over, Gundy said no thanks.



What is the No Thank You count now?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 28, 2017)

The hits just keep coming. Nobody wants the job.


----------



## Coenen (Nov 28, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> What is the No Thank You count now?


Probably lower than the, "Bahaha! Oh, you were serious? BAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!" count.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 28, 2017)

Man I ain't had this much fun since Grandma puked in the floor and let us kids slide in it.............. lol. You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 29, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> I bet Slayer hasn't stopped smiling all day.





elfiii said:


> He can't stop hating the Vols long enough to smile. He says he's gotta stay focused on the important stuff.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2017)

Unicoidawg said:


> Man I ain't had this much fun since Grandma puked in the floor and let us kids slide in it.............. lol. You can't make this stuff up.



My goodness


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2017)

So they were going to double Gundy's pay and he still declined....WOW

And the fine folks at Vol Nation were thinking they had a shot at a Chris Peterson for that kind of money....LOL


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2017)

This fiasco is worthy of its own poll


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Sweet baby Jesus.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 29, 2017)

They can't even give 10rc away, unreal. Who would have ever thought.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 29, 2017)

Those mouth breathers on Volnation are so desperate, they're practically begging for Kiffin to come back.  How bad does your life suck that you actually think Lane Kiffin is a step in the right direction?


----------



## deerbuster (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Throwback (Nov 29, 2017)

Soooooo maybe butch jones wasn't the problem .....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 29, 2017)

deerbuster said:


>


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 29, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Soooooo maybe butch jones wasn't the problem .....



Butch was never the problem, ridiculous expectations is the problem here. UT is not now or, has it been for many years, been a job, that good coaches aspire to put on their resume. In fact is a coaching graveyard. How do I know this, I know it because UGA went though many years of being let down. The big difference we knew how to hire a coach, they could not make a successful dog catcher hire.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Butch was never the problem, ridiculous expectations is the problem here. UT is not now or, has it been for many years, been a job, that good coaches aspire to put on their resume. In fact is a coaching graveyard. How do I know this, I know it because UGA went though many years of being let down. The big difference we knew how to hire a coach, they could not make a successful dog catcher hire.




Every successful program goes through it. 

Alabama suffered for quite a few years  due to big money donors and Alumni contributors that wanted to constantly remind the AD where his paycheck came from and who they should listen to. 

When Saban was hired he went in with a set of demands telling them it would be his team and his program to be run the way he see fit, and if they didn't like the results he would politely leave when asked. 

Auburn pulled the same stunt with Tuberville and you see what that got them, Cheesestick. I would be willing to bet that Malzhan came in with a different attitude and set of demands, but he hasn't been there long enough to see if that was the case or not. 

I am 100% convinced that UGA hamstrung Mark Richt with the "Southern Gentleman" persona and kept him inside their $$$ controlled boundaries. All you have to do is watch him on the sideline with Miami to see him showing his emotions at every game. Something that wasn't allowed for him to do at UGA. 

I assure you Saban coached Kirby on exactly how to approach the UGA AD with the conditions he wanted if he were to be hired. 

If you want to hire a bull to rip through the china shop you have to let that bull be himself. If you want to build controlling walls around him then the china shop will never be torn apart. 

It will take someone with a pretty strong dose of testosterone to go in and tell it like it needs to be told to the idiots running the money and the AD at Tennessee. If they don't find somebody like that they are toast, forever.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

It's the Most Wonderful Time of The Year.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

Now they are trying for Dave Doeren... Maybe the 5th time will work..


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2017)

Saw this and thought I would share


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

Throwback said:


> Saw this and thought I would share


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

The beloved Rock on the UT campus will be fenced off for approximately one month beginning today.



They don't want the fans to paint anymore messages while Knoxville is burning..


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's the Most Wonderful Time of The Year.....


----------



## gacowboy (Nov 30, 2017)

Maybe Butch wasn't the problem ...???


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2017)

deerbuster said:


>





Throwback said:


> Saw this and thought I would share





More gasoline please!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> More gasoline please!



The hits just keep coming!


> Tennessee will soon announce the hiring of Purdue coach Jeff Brohm after going 6-6 this year. Brohm was 30-10 at Western Kentucky. Buyout is $5 million, drops to $4 million Dec 5. Still owes Purdue about $750k for leaving WKY.





> I am told that UT AD John Currie made an offer to Jeff Brohm that Brohm accepted. Currie then asked the chancellor to approve the offer — buyout included — and chancellor said no. So Currie went back to Brohm with lesser offer and Brohm said no. So here we are.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2017)

As a fan I just thought id come here and say my fandom is on lease until the Admin up there get things straight. Its an embarrassment as a fan but I don't blame fans one bit. We finally got tired of the school feeding us garbage (coaches). Now they may not listen and hire acc's butch jones and at that point all will be lost. I fully expect a revolt in terms of season ticket losses and reg ticket sells drops. Ok back to the weather thread before I get sniped for being here.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> As a fan I just thought id come here and say my fandom is on lease until the Admin up there get things straight. Its an embarrassment as a fan but I don't blame fans one bit. We finally got tired of the school feeding us garbage (coaches). Now they may not listen and hire acc's butch jones and at that point all will be lost. I fully expect a revolt in terms of season ticket losses and reg ticket sells drops. Ok back to the weather thread before I get sniped for being here.



Y'all aren't going to get a real coach until your school's administration gets serious about college football. It doesn't look like that will happen anytime soon.

Instead of coaches maybe y'all's alumni association should be working on getting rid of some administrators? It's just a thought.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> The hits just keep coming!



You have got to be kidding me. The Purdue coach turning down UT? It is worse than I thought.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 30, 2017)

The only way Currie could be in more trouble is if he threatens to testify against the Clintons.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2017)

bullgator said:


> The only way Currie could be in more trouble is if he threatens to testify against the Clintons.



Maybe UT is where witness protection put him??????


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2017)

What is truly sad is the vowel fan base wants a 5* coach and they don't realize they will probably only get a 3*......


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Y'all aren't going to get a real coach until your school's administration gets serious about college football. It doesn't look like that will happen anytime soon.
> 
> Instead of coaches maybe y'all's alumni association should be working on getting rid of some administrators? It's just a thought.



Im sure they are behind the scenes. I have never seen a hire botched as bad as Currie has this one. He waits too late to fire Jones then for the 2 weeks after the fan base is thinking hes making moves when in reality he had settles on Shiano a long time friend of his. Fans balked after he tried to backdoor him. I know yall hate on 10rc hardcore and after this its def given and deserved BUT not a fan here woulda let Shiano in the door.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> BUT not a fan here woulda let Shiano in the door.



But your high morals would let a Petrino in? 



I love watching that school in full nuclear meltdown!!


----------



## lampern (Nov 30, 2017)

Nothing wrong with Dave Doeren.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> I know yall hate on 10rc hardcore and after this its def given and deserved BUT not a fan here woulda let Shiano in the door.



Even if he could turn y'all into a winning program again?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Even if he could turn y'all into a winning program again?





UT fans would slaughter their 1st born to be relevant again..


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 30, 2017)

Looks like 10rc just got rejected again.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 30, 2017)

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey coach, we'll give you a $2M raise and better facilities if you'll come lead our team out of the basement of the SEC east.  What do you say?

<p>via GIPHY</p>


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Even if he could turn y'all into a winning program again?



Im just not convinced he could have done that. Not knocking his Rutgers record they were almost d-2 at the time. Im just not a fan of the stories about him and players and the child rape stuff. Id take someone who cheated on their wife with a 24yr old over a bully and someone who may or may not zipped his mouth on child rape. 

Yay no ACC Butch Jones!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2017)

But that's all im gonna say ill get outta here now before im Chris Kyled. Just wanted yall to know as a fan im right there laughing with yall. It really is a sight to see. Only thing left now is for Lane Kiffin to come back and win a Natty and have a espn 30 for 30 show about it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 30, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Only thing left now is for Lane Kiffin to come back and win a Natty and have a espn 30 for 30 show about it.



You've been drinking too much Natty if you think that's a possibility.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> But that's all im gonna say ill get outta here now before im Chris Kyled. Just wanted yall to know as a fan im right there laughing with yall. It really is a sight to see. Only thing left now is for Lane Kiffin to come back and win a Natty and have a espn 30 for 30 show about it.



Kiffin ain't coming back. Check his Twitter feed, he's thrown more shots than Slayer.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2017)

So...Mullen, Rodgers, Cutcliffe, Gundy, Brohm, Doerun have all turned down the UT job. 

Who in the heck do they target next?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> So Cutcliffe, Gundy, Brohm, Doerun have all turned down the UT job.
> 
> Who in the heck do they target next?



You forgot to add Mullen to that list.. They also looked at Kacy Rodgers from the Jets.. 

Let it burn!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2017)

There are plenty of competent coaches who WANT the job,  but the powers that be can't let a good thing happen.  Haslam had turned UT into the Browns. I'd rather not have his money.  Don't worry,  if the worse coach in UT history can get 9 wins,  and beat the guy y'all think is your savior cause the whole SEC is down,  we'll be fine with just about anyone else


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You forgot to add Mullen to that list.. They also looked at Kacy Rodgers from the Jets..
> 
> Let it burn!!



Wrong,  you believe everything on the internet. Schiano was the only guy until Gundy was offered.  Mullen was never contacted.  Vol fans protested against Schiano, Brohm, and Doeren. They are painting the rock,  passing out flyers,  calling in to radio shows,  making the news,  signing petition, and attacking these guys on Twitter telling them, we don't want them. Miles wants the job,  Kiffin wants the job,  Martin wants the job,  Taggart wanted the job a bunch of guys rust should be getting calls are not being contacted.  We have former players that now work for the news(cnn) reporting this crap.   It's not UT, it is Haslam controlling everything and were tired of it.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> But your high morals would let a Petrino in?
> 
> 
> 
> I love watching that school in full nuclear meltdown!!


 Sleeping with a co-ed is much worse than witnessing a pedophile rape someone and denying it to save face? 

Half the guys here have cheated on their wife I'm willing to bet.  Bobby is normal.  But he has not been contacted.  No one has except the duds you heard about.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> There are plenty of competent coaches who WANT the job,





Just none you can find!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> There are plenty of competent coaches who WANT the job,





This is how I pictured you saying ^^that^^..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2017)

Good thing is Bucky if Sumlin comes aboard you can call Slayer a racist for a few years.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Haslam had turned UT into the Browns. I'd rather not have his money.  Don't worry,  if the worse coach in UT history can get 9 wins,  and beat the guy y'all think is your savior cause the whole SEC is down,  we'll be fine with just about anyone else





BuckNasty83 said:


> Wrong,  you believe everything on the internet. Schiano was the only guy until Gundy was offered.  Mullen was never contacted.  Vol fans protested against Schiano, Brohm, and Doeren. They are painting the rock,  passing out flyers,  calling in to radio shows,  making the news,  signing petition, and attacking these guys on Twitter telling them, we don't want them. Miles wants the job,  Kiffin wants the job,  Martin wants the job,  Taggart wanted the job a bunch of guys rust should be getting calls are not being contacted.  We have former players that now work for the news(cnn) reporting this crap.   It's not UT, it is Haslam controlling everything and were tired of it.





BuckNasty83 said:


> Sleeping with a co-ed is much worse than witnessing a pedophile rape someone and denying it to save face?
> 
> Half the guys here have cheated on their wife I'm willing to bet.  Bobby is normal.  But he has not been contacted.  No one has except the duds you heard about.



And this is how I pictured you saying the rest of ^^that^^ garbage..


----------



## Coenen (Nov 30, 2017)

Another one bites the dust...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Good thing is Bucky if Sumlin comes aboard you can call Slayer a racist for a few years.



Won't hurt my feelings.. Cause we'll be curb stomping the Vols every year.. 

Maybe you guys could start your coaching search at a remote camp in Alaska.. They've probably never heard of Knoxville and you guys might be lucky enough to sucker one of them to coach you guys..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Won't hurt my feelings.. Cause we'll be curb stomping the Vols every year..
> 
> Maybe you guys could start your coaching search at a remote camp in Alaska.. They've probably never heard of Knoxville and you guys might be lucky enough to sucker one of them to coach you guys..



Like I said,  if Butch can get you twice in a row,  we can bring Betty White in here.  Y'all ain't beat anyone of relevance.  Don't even mention ND, we all know they are overrated every single year


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Good thing is Bucky if Sumlin comes aboard you can call Slayer a racist for a few years.



Thought you left GON Yota. Good to see ya around


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Thought you left GON Yota. Good to see ya around



I've explained it plenty of times.. Vols usually leave by week 4 cause they can't stand all of the laughter.. You are a special case.. And one that likes to take the beating.. Nice Avatar..


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Thought you left GON Yota. Good to see ya around



No I just stay outta here. Wanted to pop in and tell these guys im laughing right with em. Its been a funny show so far. I keep twitter up on my phone and it pings for new info. Got my beer n popcorn at home waiting to see what the show brings for primetime.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2017)

Like Elfi said,  we need to clean house.  I figured Currie and Devonport wouldn't work out,  but I had hoped. Forgot all about Jimmy Haslam. The man is about to lose a lot of money,  you'd think he'd stay out of this with the Pilot fiasco going on

If it were me,  I wouldn't be in a rush to make a hire.  Let the season play out,  then see wits available and go from there.  This recruiting class is wasted anyway


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You forgot to add Mullen to that list.. They also looked at Kacy Rodgers from the Jets..
> 
> Let it burn!!



Original post was edited


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2017)

I can not think of a coach hiring fiasco, that come anywhere near this. Only in Knoxville.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've explained it plenty of times.. Vols usually leave by week 4 cause they can't stand all of the laughter.. You are a special case.. And one that likes to take the beating.. Nice Avatar..



Speaking of this avatar.  It won't be up much longer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Like Elfi said,  we need to clean house.  I figured Currie and Devonport wouldn't work out,  but I had hoped. Forgot all about Jimmy Haslam. The man is about to lose a lot of money,  you'd think he'd stay out of this with the Pilot fiasco going on
> 
> If it were me,  I wouldn't be in a rush to make a hire.  Let the season play out,  then see wits available and go from there.  This recruiting class is wasted anyway



Yeah, cause there is a list of people just trying to beat down the door in Knoxville.. 

You are on your 4th or 5th choice.. Not even Cutcliffe wanted to help out!! 

The Vols are bleeding out and the only way to stop that kind of bleeding is hiring Nick Saban and that's not happening! Vol football died in Vandy when you lost and successfully achieved losing to EVERY SINGLE SEC team you played..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Speaking of this avatar.  It won't be up much longer.





Until you make another bet!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I can not think of a coach hiring fiasco, that come anywhere near this. Only in Knoxville.



We're a passionate bunch.  We've been patient for a decade.  We're finally fed up.  Look at the guys we have ran off. Kinda proud of our fans


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2017)

Any word on who's next Buck?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2017)

Sumlin


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Any word on who's next Buck?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2017)

Chad Morris being thrown out too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Speaking of this avatar.  It won't be up much longer.





Browning Slayer said:


> Until you make another bet!



You want to make a bet that you'll bet me before the end of the year?

Winner gets to pick an Avatar to wear for a month..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2017)

You see this folks.  This is the Jack Wagon we have to deal with.  Look at the Browns, that's what he's doing to us.  It's pathetic


Clay Travis‏Verified account 
@ClayTravis
Follow Follow @ClayTravis
More
I’m told Browns owner, and Tennessee booster, Jimmy Haslam, has been personally calling members of the Tennessee legislature who were critical of Schiano hire and telling them: “You don’t make the Tennessee hire, we do.”


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2017)

Former LSU and Oklahoma State coach Les Miles is very interested in the Tennessee coaching vacancy, according to a source close to Miles who has discussed the Vols job with him in recent days. At this point, Miles has had no contact with Tennessee officials but would welcome the chance to discuss the position. LSU fired Miles in September 2016. Miles went 114-34 (62-28 in SEC play) at LSU.

Former LSU and Oklahoma State coach Les Miles is very interested in the Tennessee coaching vacancy, according to a source close to Miles who has discussed the Vols job with him in recent days. At this point, Miles has had no contact with Tennessee officials but would welcome the chance to discuss the position. LSU fired Miles in September 2016. Miles went 114-34 (62-28 in SEC play) at LSU.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You want to make a bet that you'll bet me before the end of the year?
> 
> Winner gets to pick an Avatar to wear for a month..



I see what you did there


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

SpotandStalk said:


> Original post was edited



Here is a better one..

TENNESSEE COACHING SEARCH UPDATE: 
Jon Gruden - No
Scott Frost -- No
Chad Morris- No
You -- No
Dan Mullen - No
Randy Jackson - It’s gonna be a no from me dawg
Greg Schiano - Yes, then blocked
Mike Gundy - No
Coach O'Shea - No 
David Cutcliffe - No
Jeff Brohm - No
Jim Bob Cooter - No
Coach Klein - No
Lane Kiffin - "Never said I wanted to. Ha"
Dave Doeren - Sounds a lot like No
Me - No


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Sumlin



Ill take Sumlin. He will connect with croots on a diff level than any other coach in the sec. Mason don't count


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I see what you did there





And the really sad thing is I was 50/50 on you accepting it!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ill take Sumlin. He will connect with croots on a diff level than any other coach in the sec. Mason don't count


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2017)

browning slayer said:


>



racist


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## KyDawg (Nov 30, 2017)

Wonder which list will end up longer, the Leftist accused of sexual harassment or the coaches that have turned UT down.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2017)

Coenen said:


> Another one bites the dust...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Wonder which list will end up longer, the Leftist accused of sexual harassment or the coaches that have turned UT down.



But Bucky says there are tons of coaches that want the job.. Still can't figure out why they can't find one to actually take the job.. 

The Tennessee coaching search is a gift that keeps on giving!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2017)

10Rc coach search be like......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2017)

I think it's common industry knowledge that John Currie is toxic and he is the one that needs to be replaced before 10uhc can move forward with any coaching offers that anyone will consider.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think it's common industry knowledge that John Currie is toxic and he is the one that needs to be replaced before 10uhc can move forward with any coaching offers that anyone will consider.



I didn't realize he was this bad. From the reports I see wow just wow. If the chancellor allows this much longer kick her out too. We cant move forward without the wolves out of the pen. 

BTW SNOW BEFORE CHRISTMAS


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> BTW SNOW BEFORE CHRISTMAS



You would need 10 feet to dump before the fires in Knoxville stop burning!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think it's common industry knowledge that John Currie is toxic and he is the one that needs to be replaced before 10uhc can move forward with any coaching offers that anyone will consider.



I hope Currie signs a lifetime contract!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> You would need 10 feet to dump before the fires in Knoxville stop burning!



On this day in 2016 it was Gatlinburg burning. Today it is Knoxville. 
It seems to me Tennessee has a problem with undergrowth and forest management. 
We've seen over the last couple of years this to prove out by their inability to see the forest for the trees.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> On this day in 2016 it was Gatlinburg burning. Today it is Knoxville.
> It seems to me Tennessee has a problem with undergrowth and forest management.
> We've seen over the last couple of years this to prove out by their inability to see the forest for the trees.



I don't care bout either I don't live in Tenerse


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 30, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't care bout either I don't live in Tenerse



Yeah, but you're gonna get ice while we get snow. 

How are those tire chains lookin?


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2017)

Just to clear the air, I am NOT interested in the Tennessee coaching job and I will NOT answer any calls with a Knoxville area code.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2017)

MudDucker said:


> Just to clear the air, I am NOT interested in the Tennessee coaching job and I will NOT answer any calls with a Knoxville area code.



I'll take a 1 year contract for $8 million.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I'll take a 1 year contract for $8 million.



I'd coach uga for 5mill a year who are we kidding


----------



## elfiii (Nov 30, 2017)

toyota4x4h said:


> I'd coach uga for 5mill a year who are we kidding



I'd coach UGA for 4 years for 2 million a year. I would prolly have lots of fun and a winning record too. 1 year at UT for $8 million would be all I could tolerate. Having that buck toothed dog on the sideline would weird me out on game day.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 30, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I'd coach UGA for 4 years for 2 million a year. I would prolly have lots of fun and a winning record too. 1 year at UT for $8 million would be all I could tolerate. Having that buck toothed dog on the sideline would weird me out on game day.



I think the majority here would work any job for 2-5 million a year lol. Cept slater he's already rich.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2017)

I'll take the job for a year for $2.5 million, a lifetime hunting and fishing license, a free house for a year, and an elk tag in the best spot available.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2017)

It's not just the current AD. This has been going on since Dooley. 

Check this out.  This is another reason were getting rejected


https://www.seccountry.com/tennessee/tennessee-football-butch-jones-coaching-search/amp


----------



## steve woodall (Nov 30, 2017)

He isn't wrong.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 30, 2017)

Looking like Mike Leach


----------



## bullgator (Dec 1, 2017)

Interesting and possibly good hire for Tennessee. He's a little odd but successful.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I'll take a 1 year contract for $8 million.



Not me, it'd be too far to drive from Nashville to the college every day. Ain't no way I'm staying in that cess pool of a hole they call Knoxville. Not for all da money in da world.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Looking like Mike Leach





Desperate times when you have to go after the nuttiest coach out there.. And what about your high morals at UT.. Wasn't Leach fired for mistreating players?


----------



## Coenen (Dec 1, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Looking like Mike Leach


Didn't know that Knoxville was a hot bed for UFO's and Big Foot sightings. 

At least he'll be entertaining.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2017)

Coenen said:


> Didn't know that Knoxville was a hot bed for UFO's and Big Foot sightings.
> 
> At least he'll be entertaining.



Will Mike insist on renaming 10uc the Pirates?


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not me, it'd be too far to drive from Nashville to the college every day. Ain't no way I'm staying in that cess pool of a hole they call Knoxville. Not for all da money in da world.



buenas dias el idjitos.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 1, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Will Mike insist on renaming 10uc the Pirates?


Y'arrggh!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 1, 2017)

Coenen said:


> Y'arrggh!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2017)

And Currie is gone..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2017)

> The new coach will be Tennessee's fifth head coach in the past 11 years



Let's keep ^this^ tradition continuing up on Ol Rocky Flop...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Looking like Mike Leach



Maybe, maybe not..



> University officials instructed Currie not to broker a deal with Leach or anybody else prior to returning to campus, sources told ESPN.


----------



## Coenen (Dec 1, 2017)

Hmmm... I was looking to see if any of the big name FCS guys are available. Chris Klieman at NDSU is still has a couple years on his deal. James Madison just locked down Mike Houston recently. Not sure anyone else from the "lower ranks" would have enough cache.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2017)

Quote:
The new coach will be Tennessee's fifth head coach in the past 11 years 

And the next HC candidate offered the job will be the 125th in the last month.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe, maybe not..



Tennessee's coaching search....The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Desperate times when you have to go after the nuttiest coach out there.. And what about your high morals at UT.. Wasn't Leach fired for mistreating players?



I knew this was coming from you.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 1, 2017)

Soooooooo.....does 10Rc have any players that can wildcat QB? 


Just saying. 

looking out for the kids best interests.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2017)

Coenen said:


> Y'arrggh!!!





You're killin' me Coe.


----------



## atlashunter (Dec 1, 2017)

I hear Bret Bielema is available.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2017)

So now they have Phat Phil as the AD. This is the Phil they everybody up there loved, until they did not love anymore & now they Love him again. They got rid of Hamilton, that they Loved until they hated him, and replaced him With Currie, who they loved, until they no longer loved him. They hated Schiano right out of the gate, but if John Gruden, would have had the same background, they would have been dancing in the streets if he had taken the job. By the way they will love the new coach until they no longer love him.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 1, 2017)

I almost feel sorry for the Vols. Bucknasty is a good Vol. He comes in here and takes the abuse and he don't cut and run and he doesn't complain. You gotta respect that. You can't hold a grudge against a man like that.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 1, 2017)

Look who just threw their hat in the UT coaching ring.  Let the royal rumble continue!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2017)

The circus will begin in earnest now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 1, 2017)

What will tomorrow bring???


----------



## mmcneil (Dec 1, 2017)

It's been narrowed down to three prospects.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I almost feel sorry for the Vols. Bucknasty is a good Vol. He comes in here and takes the abuse and he don't cut and run and he doesn't complain. You gotta respect that. You can't hold a grudge against a man like that.



this^^^^

I'm not going to rub nothing in, it may be us again one day

now only if bucknasty could  get rid of that stupid looking avatar


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2017)

nickel back said:


> now only if bucknasty could  get rid of that stupid looking avatar



Today is his last day!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2017)

Wooooo


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Today is his last day!



Thank God!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Thank God!



Times 2^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 2, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> So now they have Phat Phil as the AD. This is the Phil they everybody up there loved, until they did not love anymore & now they Love him again. They got rid of Hamilton, that they Loved until they hated him, and replaced him With Currie, who they loved, until they no longer loved him. They hated Schiano right out of the gate, but if John Gruden, would have had the same background, they would have been dancing in the streets if he had taken the job. By the way they will love the new coach until they no longer love him.



Huh?  Not many ever hated Phil.  Most just felt the game passed him by.  Nevermind that he just won the east the year before being fired. 

No one EVER loved Hamilton or Currie.  Quite the opposite


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 2, 2017)

elfiii said:


> I almost feel sorry for the Vols. Bucknasty is a good Vol. He comes in here and takes the abuse and he don't cut and run and he doesn't complain. You gotta respect that. You can't hold a grudge against a man like that.


----------



## blulynx (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm hearing Tennessee will hire Les Miles now. Some are saying he'll have Tee Martin as his OC. 

It's like a soap opera!


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 3, 2017)

Miles will be a good fit for the vowels.  Although it's gonna be hard for him to chew on the grass in Kneeland.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Huh?  Not many ever hated Phil.  Most just felt the game passed him by.  Nevermind that he just won the east the year before being fired.
> 
> No one EVER loved Hamilton or Currie.  Quite the opposite



I spend a lot of time in Tennessee, a majority of the fans up here were ready to string him up. I was surprised at the things being said about him back then. I have about 10 family members (in-laws) who are season ticket holders over there and they were all saying he was behind the times and had to go. They had not one nice things to say about him.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2017)

One taste of that grass in Kneeland stadium and Les will change his mind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> One taste of that grass in Kneeland stadium and Les will change his mind.





I want to see Les and Phat Phil but heads. Square off in a cage match. It will come to that before it's all said and done.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I want to see Les and Phat Phil but heads. Square off in a cage match. It will come to that before it's all said and done.



Yo are correct Miquel. Les not gonna be a puppet, and if he hired that is what will be expected of him.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 4, 2017)

More hilarity in Obknoxville.  Tennessee let Phat Phil go because the "the game had passed him by" and he refused to adapt.  So now he's talking to Les Miles...... who was fired from LSU for the exact same reason.  I can't wait for the 30 for 30 episode.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 4, 2017)

Morris
Venables
Tucker 
Miles 
and Steele are who Phil is said to be after.  I'm open to any of those except Steele and Tucker.  It'll probably end up Steele with our luck. Petersen has been brought up too.  But he is too good to be true


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 4, 2017)

Venables would be a good hire.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 6, 2017)

Fulmer is a snake.  He's interviewing the DC of all these high-profile, high-stakes bowl teams just so he can interfere with their recruiting.  He's trying to sabotage UGA and Bama by tying up Tucker and Pruitt.  Same with Venables and Clemson.  Fulmer is a dirtbag.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Dec 6, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


>


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Dec 6, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Fulmer is a snake.  He's interviewing the DC of all these high-profile, high-stakes bowl teams just so he can interfere with their recruiting.  He's trying to sabotage UGA and Bama by tying up Tucker and Pruitt.  Same with Venables and Clemson.  Fulmer is a dirtbag.



Tucker is gonna get hired sooner or later. That's what happens with great coordinators. It'll be a test to kirby to see how he responds


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 6, 2017)

A lot of smoke around Tucker and Pruitt. Most are thinking Pruitt. What's y'alls thoughts on the 2? I'm not exited about either,  but I think both could do well.


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 6, 2017)

HunterJoe24 said:


> Tucker is gonna get hired sooner or later. That's what happens with great coordinators. It'll be a test to kirby to see how he responds



It's too early and UT is a mediocre program to go to imo.  My sell to Tucker would be stay on...build a legacy here...and then you can go to a program that isn't a dumpster fire that will take years to rebuild.  Kirby is the perfect example of this.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2017)

I think it will be Pruitt. If it is even one of those two.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 6, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> A lot of smoke around Tucker and Pruitt. Most are thinking Pruitt. What's y'alls thoughts on the 2? I'm not exited about either,  but I think both could do well.



I think Tucker would be the better choice, but I'd sure hate to lose him.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 6, 2017)

Word is Pruitt, but hangup with him coaching in the playoffs.  I say let him coach,  then he can work on recruiting in the meantime


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 6, 2017)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Word is Pruitt, but hangup with him coaching in the playoffs.  I say let him coach,  then he can work on recruiting in the meantime



When Kirby was hired, he stayed on to coach Alabama in their championship game. Georgia didn't demand for him to come on and join us. Plus, I think coaches should stick around and coach in their bowl games. I don't agree with forcing them to leave.

I just hope y'all don't get anyone from our coaching staff.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Dec 6, 2017)

Hearing Tee for OC and Tosh Lupoi for DC

What do all these guys have in common?  Pruitt never been HC, Lupoi is a position coach.  Tee is still cutting his teeth imo. 

All this is premature,  but too much OJT for me


----------

